# برنامج 5s الخاص بتطوير houskeeping



## يا الغالي (15 أغسطس 2016)

رابط شرح البرنامج 
 

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 أغسطس 2016)

أسمح أن أضع رابط الصفحة على نفس الموضوع في منتدي الهندسة الصناعية.


----------



## يا الغالي (18 أغسطس 2016)

تفضل


----------

